# The area Doc Martin is filmed in



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me if they know the area that the ITV Doc Martin was filmed in.................I know where it is supposed to be but read on another forum that the info is misleading so that the place doesn't get over run with visitors ? and I am not sure if that is true or a myth.

If you do know the area could you recommend anywhere to stay nearby that is open all year.

Many thanks Nette


----------



## Mickeyboy (Apr 5, 2006)

Porthleven in Cornwall, plenty of good sites all around


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

its port isaac north cornwall 
http://www.aboutbritain.com/towns/port-isaac.asp
chapter


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

It's fimed at Port Isaac and the best site by far is the CCs Trewethet Farm site at Tintagel. If you are going by motorhome then be aware that parking is a little tight and the car park is very busy - Get there early or off season. There are no references at all to Doc Martin in the village but all becomes very clear when you get to the village school (which is a restaurant). Enjoy!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

When it comes to stuff about movies or TV shows the Internet Movie database IMDB < is the place to look.

We have had several holidays based around film locations... Doc Martin is filmed in one of our favorite areas of the UK.

But my real favorite spot and must for movie buffs is Lone Pine CA ...Movie list <<
..... bit of a job to get there in my van though ..so we stick with Cornwall :lol:

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks I thought it was there, it was just something I read elsewhere that had thrown me (someone suggested it was somewhere totally different) will have a look into the suggestions as I would love to go there soon.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> It's fimed at Port Isaac and the best site by far is the CCs Trewethet Farm site at Tintagel. If you are going by motorhome then be aware that parking is a little tight and the car park is very busy - Get there early or off season. There are no references at all to Doc Martin in the village but all becomes very clear when you get to the village school (which is a restaurant). Enjoy!


Aw just done a search and unfortunately that site doesn't open until mid March.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Which is exactly when I will be there


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> Which is exactly when I will be there


LOL well have a great time, I needed something in the next few weeks


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We went the year before last (in September) and had a great time. Wonderful meal at the school/hotel, no chance of getting anywhere near the car park but a polite word with the owners of the nearby Spar got us permission to park for as long as we liked outside. Don't even think about attempting to take a motorhome down to the other car park on the beach!

Yes, we stayed at Trethewett Farm too. It was ram jam full but they offered us a non-electric grass pitch right at the far end of the top row - it turned out to be magic, right next to the top of the cliffs with a fabulous sea view and immediate access to the coastal path. Can't wait to go back again soon. Sure you'll enjoy it, Briarose.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Mikemoss said:


> We went the year before last (in September) and had a great time. Wonderful meal at the school/hotel, no chance of getting anywhere near the car park but a polite word with the owners of the nearby Spar got us permission to park for as long as we liked outside. Don't even think about attempting to take a motorhome down to the other car park on the beach!
> 
> Yes, we stayed at Trethewett Farm too. It was ram jam full but they offered us a non-electric grass pitch right at the far end of the top row - it turned out to be magic, right next to the top of the cliffs with a fabulous sea view and immediate access to the coastal path. Can't wait to go back again soon. Sure you'll enjoy it, Briarose.


Thanks we still haven't made it down there.


----------

